# Can I do this?? :/



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....US&UL=inch&F=1:200909300017:,15:200911012019:

according to aqadvisor.com I can keep 20 with a male betta (99% stocking) but that just seems way to crowded!!!!! or is it?? If it's not can I keep 10-15 with a male betta?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I wouldn't keep 20 of them, 15 is fine. You still want room for them to be able to swim haha.

Also take into account, I don't know about your area but Celestial Pearl Danios are not found around here and you'd have to order them from online. Now if you had planned to do that, then awesome! They are great fish and worth their buck. Not much is known about them yet as they are still realtively new so I definitely suggest doing plenty of research on them  Also keep in mind you need about 1 Male to 2 Females ideally, of course that's not fact but what I think I remember from my research lol so that will definitely have to be checked, but males will spar time to time as they show off for the ladies. So you just don't want too many males all sparring with each other all the time, you know?


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Oh okay. Yeah 20 seems like way too many haha. I guess I'm lucky because my LFS has CPDs. Will CPD's be happy with all males or all females? Or ( I researched them the whole day) with the 1:2 MF ratio?


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

^I've read that people kept all males together, but I want the fish to be as happy/comfortable as possible.


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

I know they eat the eggs and and fry but I want to prevent lots of unwanted fry unless it is positive that they'll eat the fry and eggs.


Also. aqadvisor says to keep the temperature at 75.2° is that too cold for a betta?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

taralovesanimals said:


> I know they eat the eggs and and fry but I want to prevent lots of unwanted fry unless it is positive that they'll eat the fry and eggs.
> 
> 
> Also. aqadvisor says to keep the temperature at 75.2° is that too cold for a betta?


You want it around 76F ~ 82F to be honest. 76 is a bit on the low side.


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

okay thank you. would that be okay for the CPD's too?


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Also are there anyother tank mates you'd recommend for a 10 gallon?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/danio-margaritatus/ This page contains a lot of info on CPDs. 

However, having kept this species in the past I would be hesitant about putting a school of them in with a betta in only a 10 gallon tank. They are known for being a quite skittish and sensitive species, and so they may spend a lot of time hiding, particularly if the betta harasses them. Also, is your tank cycled and able to handle the bioload of a group of fish? These are not bettas to survive very long in poor water quality. 

I would definitely not try and put 20 of them into your tank. I think a group between 6-10 would be my limit. They do have to have space to swim as they are quite active fish.


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Okay. Ill probably find another fish. Do you have any suggesions?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

For a 10? Get about 5-6 Glowlight Tetra, NOT the GloFish though; they're genetically engineered and don't even keep their color. But Glowlight's are really good with Betta's and peaceful and still look pretty ^_^ they are right fine in 80 degree's too.


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Wow. Thank you for the suggestion. Glowlight tetra it is. 

EDIT: Isn't there minimum tank size 15 gallons? Also I saw that they get nippy in smaller groups, so would 8-10 be better? Again, aq advisor says I can overcrowd the tank with 20!!! lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

For Glowlights? No, the min is 10 gallons. I think 8-10 is a really good group number to go with! And they really only get nippy if you have like less than 5 in there but otherwise it's nippy toward each other and not other fish like your Betta. So he's safe from them 

I find it weird that aqadvisor is saying you can put 20 of them in there, are you adding in your Betta? Also, what are you putting in there for your filtration system?


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Yes, I put him too, http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....US&UL=inch&F=1:200909300017:,20:200909300084: but its 99% stocked

Filters- aquatech 5-15 and tetra whisper 3i


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah okay, yeah definitely wouldn't go with 20 haha. 8-10 is definitely a good number then! Sounds like a plan ^_^


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Thank you soo much.   Is therea good bottom feeder for a 10 gallon tank that doesn't school, isn't a shrimp and isn't a loach (my mom freaks at anything that looks like a snake lol)

EDIT: That is compatible with bettas and glowlight tetras?? Probably not any, but worth a try


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

O.O Could I have a malaysian trumpet snail with them???? I read about them and I love everything about them especially because they eat fish waste too right? lol. except how they reproduce very quickly. Could I use lettuce to keep the population under control and bring them to the store???


http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....00909300017:,10:200909300084:,5:200909300127:


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

EDIT: I like corys more than snails now since I've read many people with snail problems, would 1-2 julii corys be okay? The ones at my LFS do NOT school at all for some reason, they keep their distance (10 sq inches apart each)


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

EDIT: NVM about the corys, I only didn't want snails because of overpopulation, maybe a few nerite snails?


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Nerites would be a possiblity. But also remember snails have a pretty big bioload because they poop so much. Although I have heard that Nerites produce less waste... (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Yeah boo to bioloads lol what bottom feeder would you recommend for the 10 gallon where the animal is happy


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

I wanted MTS so bad but since they breed like guppies, I'd have a problem. ): Their bioload is tiny sort of

I wonder if my LFS will take them for free


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

All snail bio-load are big!! Shrimp are small, however the bigger the shrimp the bigger the bio-load.

For a 10 gallon with a Betta and 8-10 schoolers, I really don't think you should get anymore fish. Your tetra's will stay more towards the bottom where Cory's would be so you don't want too many fish on the same level. It starts to overcrowd. Besides, Cory's add more to the bio-load and they sure do poop a lot! Same with any and all algae eaters, all of them poop the most out of all the smaller freshwater fish. So I'd just stick to what you got and that should be good


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Okay. My dad wanted a "natural environment" for the tank. I'll just say there's too many fish


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Maybe 1 cherry shrimp?


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

NVM "Warning: Betta [Male] is not recommended to be with Cherry Shrimp - further research is highly recommended."


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you can have 20 cherry shrimps if you want.. but then need a place to hide.. like moss etc... somewhere you betta cant reach. otherwise they'll just make a tasty snack!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

I only want one so I don't get a dozens of shrimp unless I can somehow order 20 males


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you wont get dozens of shrimp... Id be surprised if your betta doesnt wat your originals, lol. female rcs are redder than males 

Shrimps dont reproduce that fast~ good luck with stocking ^_^


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Oh okay thank you. I'll consider the cherry shrimp even though I think shrimp look hideous :/ no offense shrimp lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hahaha everyone are entitled to their own opinions


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

I'll think about going with this setup http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....0909300017:,10:200909300084:,10:200911082326:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, that look good!

I think shrimp are cute in the tank until I have to take them out....I had a bigger Amano shrimp that jumped out of the net. So when you acclimate them the first time to the tank, make sure you cover the net with your hand so they don't jump out and start crawling on the carpet :-( but in the tank, they look fantastic! lol I just hate creepy crawly things where they can get at me :-(


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

Same here, as long as they're not going to crawl on me its fine lol. I read that cherry shrimp sometimes escape the tank, even when the water's perfect. Should I just get one of those glass lids that leave no openings? Or should I be fine with a regular led tank lid with gigantic hob filter cutouts that has lots of room for them to escape (if I should be worrying about that)?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think you'll be fine with the regular lid, just don't fill the tank up to the brim. I usually leave around half an inch below the black part or more. In my 10 gallon that's split for just the three boys, it's actually down an inch and a half but that was beacuse I didn't have any lid on it, just a light over top. Now I've got a glass canopy so it's fine, but I've never had a Betta or shrimp escape when I had a regular hood on it.

If you're really worried, you can use saran wrap and put that over the holes in the back and tape it down with scotch tape and voila, you've make your tank escape proof while still looking pretty good! haha


----------



## taralovesanimals (May 26, 2013)

O.O thats a good idea!!!  lol I'm gonna do that. Thank you so much for the advice and ideas!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Very welcome!!


----------

